# Large Automotive Backdrops?



## ccdan (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone have any idea where to purchase a LARGE backdrop to create a seamless studio? We can construct the frame however not sure where to get the material for the background.







Also I'm thinking black as an advantage of keeping it clean. Any issue with this other than more lighting to separate the vehicle and backdrop?


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 2, 2010)

Id just shoot it outside at night if you want black....a tad cheaper


----------



## ccdan (Mar 2, 2010)

If we do white what material is used? Don't see how to keep it clean with tires... Was thinking we could do a super white epoxy paint on the floor with a backdrop but then we'll loose it being seamless.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Check out industrial fabric companies.  

I work for an industrial fabric company and we could easily make something like that out of vinyl or poly weave material.  It wouldn't be truly seamless, but the seems probably wouldn't show up in a photo, and/or they would be easy to fix in post.  

It would be quite expensive though, especially if you wanted a fabric that doesn't have a sheen to it.  I have a sheet of vinyl that I use as a backdrop and even at cost, it wasn't cheap.  It would be cheaper to use a poly material, which we get in 12' rolls, but it's kind of shiny which might not work well for a photo backdrop.  

It seems like a very large expense for a backdrop, when it would be rather easy to just extract the vehicle from any background and insert it digitally onto whatever you wanted.  For this to be financially viable, it would have to be a multi use backdrop.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Another solution would be to make/install an infinity wall.  Basically you add a fillet radius between the floor and the wall and paint everything the same color.  Or maybe install a vinyl floor etc.
I'm sure someone could make it with material from a hardware store, you could can buy a specific product.  Infinity Walls Infinity LiteCyc 16' LiteCyc Kit (8 sections) - IW2016 - IW2016


----------



## ccdan (Mar 2, 2010)

Think that's what were pondering now...we actually have some uprights to build off of a make a glorified skate ramp (however a lot thinner); concrete, and white garage epoxy paint (extreme durability and easy cleaning). If we spent 2-3k on it which I'm sure can be done for less it would be worth while. I take a lot of product photography both on the car and off so the time savings and consistency it worth it.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2010)

I would definitely go with a cyc wall. It can be painted and repainted over and over again. Any color you want too although I can't see much call for black.

I will try and find a link to a US cyc wall company that sounded interesting. Cheaper then the traditional way. I'm having one built for my own studio and I would not consider any other way to go.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 2, 2010)

Here we go:

Home_Page


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 2, 2010)

Tire marks clean up pretty well with a can of spray paint.  If you're worried about marking up the floor getting the car in place, give the tires a quick (Thin) wipe with white petroleum jelly, it'll wear off pretty quick on asphalt.


----------

